
Researchers map a building in 3D using WiFi-enabled drones - rbanffy
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/19/researchers-map-a-building-in-3d-using-wifi-enabled-drones/
======
Lanzaa
This Engadget post doesn't have much more than a summary. The linked
researcher's page [1] has more information. These radio imaging project always
seem to have interesting results, but I have not seen a lot of commercial
development of the ideas. Does any one have good examples of in-use commercial
applications?

[1]
[http://www.ece.ucsb.edu/~ymostofi/3DThroughWallImaging.html](http://www.ece.ucsb.edu/~ymostofi/3DThroughWallImaging.html)

